# Which wide angle to get for sony a55?



## robertkriegel (May 9, 2012)

1st off I'm new here, but i been looking for a good wide angle lens. (with my budget around 500.) i found two sigmas on amazon, both are 10-20 for the same price except the one listed with HSM. Sigma 10-20mm f/4-5.6 EX DC HSM Lens Sony Alpha DSLR A700, A350, A300, A200, A100 SLR Digital Camera, but I'm not sure if that one will work with the a55 and it has only 2 reviews. the other one isSigma 10-20mm f/4-5.6 EX DC Lens for Minolta and Sony Digital SLR Cameras. this one has a lot of reviews but no HSM. i was also looking at the tamron 10-24 Tamron AF 10-24mm f/3.5-4.5 SP Di II LD Aspherical (IF) Lens for Sony Minolta AF Digital SLR Cameras i was reading that it was pretty soft in the corners. seemed that sigma had a sharper lens. i dunno you guys help me decide.


----------



## DiskoJoe (May 10, 2012)

i like sigma wide angle lenses. They will work with the a55. Tokina makes a 11-16mm f2.8 that is nice too.


----------

